# Tetszik tea?



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Először az egyik Mary Poppins-mese magyar fordításában (Benedek Marcelltől) találkoztam azzal az idegenszerű fordulattal, hogy "*Tetszik tea?*" olyan értelemben, hogy "Kér teát?" Ez a szerkezet nagyon furcsának tűnt, még sosem találkoztam ilyesmivel.
Pár héttel később egy Karinthy-novellában bukkantam valami hasonlóra, amikor is a villamoson a kalauz azt kérdezi: "*Oda-vissza tetszik jegy?*"

Egyszerűen nem tudom ezeket hova tenni. Mit gondoltok, ez valami régi modorosság lehetett?


----------



## Torontal

Én se találkoztam még vele, nagyon magyartalannak hangzik, nem hiszem, hogy modorosság volt. Talán olyanok használhatták, akiknek nem magyar volt az anyanyelve? Például a dualizmus kori Budapesten simán el tudom képzelni, hogy sokan így, törve beszélték a magyart.


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm, ez egy jó meglátás. Valóban, talán még a XX. sz. elején is jelentős számban élhettek Budapesten olyanok, akik "nemzetiségi" területekről költöztek a fővárosba, és még nem beszéltek jól magyarul. Feltételezem, hogy nagy részük szakképzettség nélküli munkaerő volt*, ezért adhattak magyar szerzők ilyen mondatokat pincér, illetve jegykezelő szájába. 

A válaszod alapján arra jutottam, hogy ez a fajta szerkezet abban a korban valószínűleg egy _közismert, sztereotíp "törtmagyar" frázis_ lehetett.
(Ha helyes ez a következtetés, akkor azért elég furcsa, hogy Benedek Marcell ilyet használt egy brit környezetben játszódó történet fordításánál.)

*Itt persze nem a régi németajkú pesti polgárságra gondolok.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, nekem is furcsa, ma már biztosan nem elterjedt használatú. 
Viszont eszembe jutott, hogy gyerekkoromban hallottam még ezt a kérdést: _Mi tetszik?_ (= Mit kér/óhajt?), ami már akkor furcsán hangzott (nekem akkor nem tűnt különösebben udvariasnak, bár a szótárak annak minősítik). Elképzelhető, hogy ugyanebben az óhajt/kér értelemben még udvarias használatnak is minősült a múlt század eleje felé az a használat, amit AndrasBP idéz...
Valószínűleg ezt az igét másképpen (is) használták akkor, mint most. 
Egy másik példa Kosztolányi Édes Annájában (Anna mondja): "Talán nem tetszik az úrfinak szeretni?"


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Viszont eszembe jutott, hogy gyerekkoromban hallottam még ezt a kérdést: _Mi tetszik?_ (= Mit kér/óhajt?), ami már akkor furcsán hangzott


Tényleg, a "mi tetszik?" nekem is ismerős, sőt, nem is különösebben furcsa, de valahogy nem jutott eszembe, hogy ehhez kössem a "tetszik tea?" típusú kérdést, pedig logikus. 
Akkor talán nem is idegen behatásról van szó...


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Tényleg, a "mi tetszik?" nekem is ismerős, sőt, nem is különösebben furcsa .....


Szerintem megállja a helyét ma is, még ha nem is használják gyakran. 





> ..... nem jutott eszembe, hogy ehhez kössem a "tetszik tea?" típusú kérdést, pedig logikus. Akkor talán nem is idegen behatásról van szó...


Szerintem biztos nem idegen behatásról van szó.


----------

